# Shooting Range



## Kyled93

Hey guys/gals,

I am new to SOFLO and wanted to know the best place to go and try out a few of the handguns that I am looking at purchasing. Thanks!!


Kyle


----------



## drummin man 627

You don't specify where you are, so this is the best I can help. Enter your City or zip. Good luck from Pinellas County. http://bizdirectory.handgunsmag.com/stores/ :watching:
btw. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kyled93

Sorry about that! I am Located in Miramar Florida. Broward County.
I have been looking around for a little while now trying to locate a good place to train.


----------



## cgsmith58

Ok I have to know now, lol, I have lived in FL for 15 years and have no idea what SOFLO stands for...... I'm from Odesaa which in the Tampa Bay area.... just curious.


----------



## Todd

cgsmith58 said:


> Ok I have to know now, lol, I have lived in FL for 15 years and have no idea what SOFLO stands for...... I'm from Odesaa which in the Tampa Bay area.... just curious.


I'm guessing "Southern Florida".

My wife's cousin and his family moved to Odessa a few months ago. We're hoping to get down there in April to see him before we head across state to Brevard County (where we used to live) to see some friends, my mom, and start pre-house hunting for when we move back; hopefully later this year.


----------



## polyguy

:smt023 Thats exactly what it stands for. Some say South Florida others say Southern Florida. 
Big Al's on Hallandale Beach Blvd between 441 and I-95 has a decent rental section of guns. I think its $10 to rent guns.


----------



## I_shoot_once

Delray shooting rents guns. Weston arms and shooting range right by 595 and university.


----------

